# Foam Rollers



## reed11b (Feb 13, 2013)

OK, so I read a lot about how great foam rollers are for recovery, but my stone age knuckle dragging self has failed to find a good website, document or video explaining HOW to use a foam roller effectively.  I am guessing this has more to do with me being semi-retarded then any actual lack of available information. Would one of you smarter types please provide an azimuth and distance to said info?
Reed


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 13, 2013)

How to use a foam roller:

http://www.runnersworld.com/running-tips/roll?page=single

http://www.shape.com/fitness/workouts/10-ways-use-foam-roller


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 14, 2013)

reed11b said:


> OK, so I read a lot about how great foam rollers are for recovery, but my stone age knuckle dragging self has failed to find a good website, document or video explaining HOW to use a foam roller effectively. I am guessing this has more to do with me being semi-retarded then any actual lack of available information. Would one of you smarter types please provide an azimuth and distance to said info?
> Reed


Oh man- if you are not hip to www.mobilitywod.com, the Trigger Point website (google it) and so on and so forth, you need to be. Take it from a relatively old, very long "broken" history dude- the rolling/stretching/mobility train is not fadish or stupid. If I have to choose between only getting a short workout or a good mobility session in any given day, I pick the mobility session. It wasn't always like that. The rolling/trigger point/mashing/stretching that I do now is no kidding the reason I am as healthy as I am now and still walking upright.


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 14, 2013)

Best place to buy them?  Best brand to buy?

LL


----------



## PattyW (Feb 14, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> Best place to buy them? Best brand to buy?
> 
> LL


I took about 2 and 1/2 feet of 6 inch diameter PVC pipe and cut a piece of old yoga mat to fit the outside and glued it.....cheap and gets the job done. If you're a badass then you can say F the padding on the outside and just go straight PVC.


----------



## mrob (Feb 14, 2013)

I believe the most important factor in choosing a foam roller is its stiffness. You want to buy the hardest stiffest roller to get the most benefit out of it. Another great tool for the same effect is to use a medicine ball. I use it specifically for my quads and glutes and it is better at hitting those really tight spots due to it being a ball.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Feb 14, 2013)

I developed ITBS a few years back when I was running a lot of distance...the rollers are painful and no fun to use but can make a world of difference.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Feb 14, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Oh man- if you are not hip to www.mobilitywod.com, the Trigger Point website (google it) and so on and so forth, you need to be. Take it from a relatively old, very long "broken" history dude- the rolling/stretching/mobility train is not fadish or stupid. If I have to choose between only getting a short workout or a good mobility session in any given day, I pick the mobility session. It wasn't always like that. The rolling/trigger point/mashing/stretching that I do now is no kidding the reason I am as healthy as I am now and still walking upright.


 

I really like Kelly Starrett in that he's not typical of MOST PT's in regards to training. However, you can't understand the guy half the time and i'm not talking about the anatomy lingo.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 14, 2013)

foam rollers and a lacrosse ball = best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 14, 2013)

I bought one from the NEX for $15.  There are some out there in excess of $60.  Mine works just fine.  
x2 on the lacrosse balls, MWOD and pretty much everything else so far.  A frozen water bottle works well too for the arches of the feet.


----------



## Sendero (Feb 14, 2013)

mrob said:


> I believe the most important factor in choosing a foam roller is its stiffness. You want to buy the hardest stiffest roller to get the most benefit out of it. Another great tool for the same effect is to use a medicine ball. I use it specifically for my quads and glutes and it is better at hitting those really tight spots due to it being a ball.


 
Don't get a soft roller. I've been using a foam roller for several years now, and the softer rollers, don't get the job done.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Feb 15, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Oh man- if you are not hip to www.mobilitywod.com, the Trigger Point website (google it) and so on and so forth, you need to be. Take it from a relatively old, very long "broken" history dude- the rolling/stretching/mobility train is not fadish or stupid. If I have to choose between only getting a short workout or a good mobility session in any given day, I pick the mobility session. It wasn't always like that. _The rolling/trigger point/mashing/stretching that I do now is no kidding the reason I am as healthy as I am now and still walking upright._


 
You've written some pretty good articles on training and nutrition. I'd be interested in seeing one on this.


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hmmmmm. Methinks you have a point Milky. I'll put something together.


----------



## reed11b (Feb 15, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Hmmmmm. Methinks you have a point Milky. I'll put something together.


Heck, I'll even stop "hating" every post you make.
Reed


----------



## booker (Feb 15, 2013)

Rumble Roller... Get the black one in the long length.  I saw them at one of the chain sporting goods stores not too long ago, or you can get the mobility kit from Rogue (http://www.roguefitness.com/rogue-mobility-packs.php).  I used to use a piece of PVC, but the knobs on the rumble roller really work well in getting into the muscles.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Feb 15, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Hmmmmm. Methinks you have a point Milky. I'll put something together.


 
I'd like to see you touch on some of your injury history and how you've overcome it through self torture..I mean..rolling, mobbing ect. I know I'm not the only one here with broken bits that is currently in and would like to continue on.


----------



## DAVE101 (Feb 15, 2013)

I have both the Trigger Point Grid and black (dense) Rumble Roller. I'll review both.

The Grid:
Very decent, but expensive. The firmness has been sustained for more than one year of use, whereas the generic ones become softer after a while. More intersections = more dense, so you can kinda modulate the "intensity". This is my preferred roller.






Rumble Roller:
Also expensive, but higher quality. I bought the black, more dense version, thinking I was a bad ass. Don't. Unless you're carrying around a lot of weight (fat or muscle) or you're a _seasoned_ roller, this will be painful. I can not tolerate it on anything but my glutes and back, and I'm by no means skinny. Going back I would have bought the blue variation.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Feb 16, 2013)

I've had a foam roller for over a year but to be honest my sessions have been half assed. The past 2-3 days I have focused religously on my IT band, quads, calves, hams and I'm hitting some "honey badger of pain" spots. Don't BS me, does it EVER get comfortable?


----------



## mrob (Feb 16, 2013)

haha, well from what I've experienced it never really gets comfortable, but you should be able to notice it hurting a little less the more you do it. The IT band and quads (for me) are always particularly tight and I'm always able to find a tight spot to roll out, especially on the quads as you can orient your leg to hit different sides of the muscle, which is why I like to use a medicine ball for them although you can do the same on a foam roller. Plus, the areas/spots that hurt the most are the ones you want to pay extra attention too!


----------



## booker (Feb 22, 2013)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> I've had a foam roller for over a year but to be honest my sessions have been half assed. The past 2-3 days I have focused religously on my IT band, quads, calves, hams and I'm hitting some "honey badger of pain" spots. Don't BS me, does it EVER get comfortable?


 
It gets more tolerable, either by you acclimating to the pain, or by working the kinks out.  I think it is more related to working the kinks out, because as the pain spots lessen I find mobility increasing.  Take a step up to a rumble roller or the grid and see a world of difference (and you can't really half ass those ones).


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 22, 2013)

I've become a huge fan of the foam roller, particularly for the lumbar and thoracic spine.  For the legs I've been using the stick roller.


----------



## booker (Feb 23, 2013)

RustyShackleford said:


> I've become a huge fan of the foam roller, particularly for the lumbar and thoracic spine. For the legs I've been using the stick roller.


 
There's nothing better than the stick roller on the calves.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm a fan of the stick roller.


----------



## digrar (Feb 23, 2013)

I just picked up a mini stick for when I'm away at work. It's about half as long as my sprinters stick.


----------



## devilbones (Feb 27, 2013)

My foam roller came in the mail on Monday.  I have been using it since then.  I usually do about one minute per part and about 5 or  so different parts.  Feels really good.


----------



## CJTex4 (Feb 28, 2013)

I got a good firm one at a Walmart for like fifteen bucks to keep in my locker, in my car, whatever. I love a good foam roller, before and after workouts I'll roll. For lower body days, I do hamstrings, each glute, calves, quads, IT bands(A good HURT), and groin(making sweet love to the foam roller). For upper body days I do upper and lower back, and traps. I tend to add extra focus on the areas that are really sore. During fall camp I would roll everything before practice, and did the same before games. They're a life line man.


----------



## devilbones (Mar 9, 2013)

Found this on how to on Foam Rollers.   This might be good for you FNG or even salty dogs looking for some new techniques.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 10, 2013)

Related to myofascial release, but not foam rollers:

I was having ridiculous trouble with shin splints (Well, shin splints in one shin) following Tough Mudder about two weeks ago.  I tried stretching, I tried not running, used all sorts of pain killers and none of them helped too much.  Then I found this youtube video that describe a technique for rolling your foot that made a world of difference:





 
About a day and a half after doing a few sessions of this, my shin was pain-free and feeling great.  I suggest you all give it a try if shin splints ever rear their ugly head.


----------



## Jim Flagan (Mar 15, 2013)

I used an old wooden rolling pine, Paula Dean of course. That was harsh. I'm now in the wiser market of getting a proper foam roller, and a stick roller.


----------

